# can mismarked bird produce perfect mark chicks?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a few mis marked saddle fantail, most of them are under mark, some just have bit color on their wings, some have full color wing on one side, but totally white on the otherside.

I wonder is there any possibility of them to produce perfect mark saddle chicks?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It is possible but unlikely, Because pied genes are "unknown" and also subject to a lot of selection there is no way to give you any odds of producing good birds but I would think it would not be many at all. If possible put overmarked birds to undermarked birds. But the ideal solution is to put saddles to saddles, Even then some will be mismarked in most cases.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I think they all carry saddle gene, they are just under marked.. so maybe I might get one good chick if I wait patiently?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Generally I wouldn't recommend mating overmarked with undermarked. Use a wellmarked animal if you have it available.


----------

